# Marijuana Seeds NL?



## GrowRebel (May 15, 2013)

:ciao:Has anyone order from Marijuana-Seeds.NL?  The prices are reasonable, but I don't know if it is safe to order from them.  Anyone?:confused2:


----------



## JCChronic (May 16, 2013)

first time I ordered I found them, they are safe but, the seeds were hit and miss and about 40% were herms (not just nanners but, full blown mixed genitalia).


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 16, 2013)

I ordered from them a long time ago....Ice and Crystal if I remember correctly.  I wasn't impressed with either.  Don't know if it was something I did, but I did not keep either strain going as I was not happy with the product.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 18, 2013)

Oh Oh ... looks like I shouldn't do business with them ... thanks for the input .... any suggestion of good strains for a reasonable price that ships worldwide???:hubba:


----------



## Havingfun (May 29, 2013)

A good place is Nirvana look at the top of the page the link is there. I have done 6 orders thru them and no problem.


----------

